# Duda resistencia vs. impedancia de transformador de salida 3k8 50w



## destructionnuclear (Ene 23, 2018)

Compre un kit de transformadores para un proyecto de amplificador valvular. el circuito esta basado en dos valvulas el34. el transformador de salida tiene una impedancia de primario de 3k8 en la hoja de datos y al medir la resistencia en continua del primario me da como resultado unos 40ohm. ¿esto esta bien? se que no es lo mismo la impedancia que la resistencia en continua pero me parecio mucha diferencia entre ambas.. si alguien puede explicarme algo le agradeceria. gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Exactamente , es correcto , nada que ver la baja resistencia Ohmica con la impedancia a la corriente alterna.

Seguramente la salida de parlante te de menos de 1 Ohm


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Al medir en corriente continua, solo lo que mides es la resistencia eléctrica del material, poco importa si esta arrollado o si tiene nucleo o no.
La impedancia es la resistencia al paso de CA a determinada frecuencia, por definición son cosas totalmente diferentes, auque la unidad de medida sea el ohm.
Los arrollamientos de un transformador de audio, no son como los de poder, a veces se hacen bifilar o tetrafilarmente, eso también hace que la resistencia eléctrica varie un poco.
Podes construirte un impedancímetro, que tal vez te pueda ser de utilidad.

Un pequeño detalle o acotación, la forma correcta de los tubos de vacio es con mayúsculas, aunque se lea igual EL34, que el34, al solo ver la primera se sabe que es un tubo, lo otro hay que leer para ver de que se trata


----------



## destructionnuclear (Ene 23, 2018)

muchísimas gracias por explicarlo tan claro. y tambien por la acotacion pandacba!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Compre un kit de transformadores para un proyecto de amplificador valvular. el circuito esta basado en dos valvulas el34. el transformador de salida tiene una impedancia de primario de 3k8 en la hoja de datos y al medir la resistencia en continua del primario me da como resultado unos 40ohm. ¿esto esta bien? se que no es lo mismo la impedancia que la resistencia en continua pero me parecio mucha diferencia entre ambas.. si alguien puede explicarme algo le agradeceria. gracias. ...



Una cosa es la resistencia óhmica de la bobina del primario ( que es lo que tu mediste ), y otra cosa es " la impedancia con que se carga el circuito de placa de la/s válvula/s de potencia de salida de audio", que en tu caso y según vos, es de 3,8 KΩ, esta impedancia es reflejada, ya que depende con que valor de impedancia de bobina móvil cargás el secundario del transformador de salida, convengamos que el transformador de salida de audio es un adaptador de impedancias .-
Llamemos K, a la relación de transformación :
K = N1/N2 = √Zr/Z, donde N1 son las espiras del primario, y N2 las espiras del secundario, Zr la impedancia reflejada en el primario, y Z la impedancia de bobina móvil que carga en el secundario, también podemos escribir pasando términos, que : Zr = K² Z   

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## peperc (Ene 24, 2018)

hola, les puedo hacer una consulta??

mas que nada para saber si estoy confundido.

leyendo este tema me recorde que esa misma duda o ignorancia tenia yo en el pasado : ¿ como es posible que  una cierta impedancia ( supuestamente alta)  cuando mida con el tester ( o sea la resistencia) me de valores tan bajos o disimiles.

intente explicarlo aca, comparativamente con algo muy comun, que me hizo a mi comprender  el peso o la importancia de la frecuencia en esto de la impedancia.
Para lo cual puse el ejemplo de una bobina usada en una fuente switching.
y digo este ejemplo por que es extremo: solo unas pocas vueltas y como la frecuencia es muy alta, ya sirve como impoedancia .

claro que esto es audio !!! 
pero no veo por que no sirva como ejemplo ?? y me lo mandan a moderacion como si estuviese hablando de como se pescan atunes con red.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> hola, les puedo hacer una consulta??
> 
> mas que nada para saber si estoy confundido.
> 
> leyendo este tema me recorde que esa misma duda o ignorancia tenia yo en el pasado :_* ¿ como es posible que  una cierta impedancia ( supuestamente alta)  cuando mida con el tester ( o sea la resistencia) me de valores tan bajos o disimiles.*_


La mayoría de los multímetros *NO* miden impedancia pero *SI* miden resistencia.
La resistencia está dada por el largo del alambre de la bobina y la sección del alambre del bobinado.
La impedancia está dada por la cantidad de vueltas de alambre, forma, tamaño y tipo del núcleo magnético.

Sería muy raro que coincidan los valores de impedancia y resistencia en una bobina.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2018)

Como dije más arriba si queres medir impedancia hay que hacer un impedancímetro y esta es función de la frecuencia, otro tanto ocurre con los capacitores
la resistencia tiene que ver con medidas en CC mientras que la impedancia tiene que ver con medidas en CA.
Así como una bobina en CC es un corto un capacitor tiene una resistencia tan elevada que podría considerar como circuito abierto, pero para CA las situaciones se invierten con la salvedad que dependiendo de la frecuencia sus resultados cambian


----------



## destructionnuclear (Ene 24, 2018)

Es muy interesante el tema. yo sabia sobre la diferencia entre la resistencia en CC y CA o impedancia pero me desconcerto la gran diferencia que puede haber en una bobina o primario entre ambas. eso me preocupo y llegue a pensar que el trafo podia estar mal. pero ustedes me aclararon mucho las dudas.

Otra duda que me surge.. entonces los fabricantes de transformadores de audio por ejemplo ponen en sus fichas tecnicas 3k8 de impedancia. ¿entonces la mediciones de impedancias las hacen en determinada frecuencia standar?

Corrigan si me equivoco... la impedancia de una bobina tiene relacion con la frecuencia de la alterna aplicada??. osea.. no es lo mismo aplicar 1Khz a una bobina que aplicarle 200Hz?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Como dije más arriba si queres medir impedancia hay que hacer un impedancímetro y esta es función de la frecuencia, otro tanto ocurre con los capacitores
> la resistencia tiene que ver con medidas en CC mientras que la impedancia tiene que ver con medidas en CA.



No es función de la frecuencia:
Antes aclaremos :
1)	La impedancia se mide en Ohms,  porque se aplica la ley de OHM para corriente alternada.
2)	Donde dice que :   R (resistencia), se reemplaza por Z (impedancia) ,  quedando :  Z = E/I , entonces  I = E/Z, donde el valor de Z  puede ser resistivo, inductivo (reactancia inductiva), capacitivo (reactancia capacitiva), o una combinación entre ellas, si es puramente resistiva, * Z = R*, porque tanto la corriente como la tensión están en fase (coseno fi  = 1) , ahora si  la reactancia es inductiva o prevalece esta respecto de las demás,* Z es distinto* *de R*, lo mismo si la reactancia es capacitiva, y esto es así porque  con cargas inductivas la corriente atrasa (desfase) con respecto a la tensión (coseno fi  < 1), y con cargas capacitivas la corriente adelanta (desfase) con respecto a la tensión (coseno fi >1).-
3) La impedancia no es función de la frecuencia,  la frecuencia es un valor más en la fórmula para hallar el valor de una impedancia, como también , la resistencia, la inductancia, o la capacitancia, cualquier variación de algunos de los valores, cambiará el  valor de la impedancia.-
Ejemplo para hallar el valor de una impedancia con carga inductiva :
Conectemos  en serie  una resistencia de  100 Ω con una bobina  cuya inductancia sea  de 0,2 Henrios y alimentemos dicho circuito con 220Vca 50 Hz.-
Calculemos 1º la reactancia inductiva de la bobina
X = 2 ∏ f L = 2 x 3,14 X 50 x 0,2 =  62,8 Ω
Calculemos  ahora la impedancia del circuito en serie:
Z = √ R²+X² =  √ 100² + 62,8² = 118,08 Ω
También podemos hallar el ángulo de atraso de la corriente (desfase) con respecto a la tensión:
Cos fi  =  R/Z = 100/118,08 =  0,85
Hasta aquí, esto es una explicación de lo que es una impedancia, y poco o nada tiene ver con la impedancia de carga de placa reflejada en los primarios de los transformadores de salida de audio.
En el mensaje anterior que publiqué : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nsformador-salida-3k8-50w-157174/#post1204017, dije que el transformador de salida de audio, es ni más ni menos que un adaptador de impedancias .-
No nos interesa saber cual es la impedancia propia de la bobina del primario, con que fin, si se quiere, se mide la inductancia de dicha bobina, y se calcula la impedancia con la formula que publiqué, usando una frecuencia arbitraria, pongamos 1 kHz, que es la que se usa habitualmente en audio, pero vuelvo a repetir, no tiene sentido.-

El que proyecta y calcula un amplificador, da como dato importantísimo, cual es la impedancia de carga de placa reflejada en el primario del transformador de salida, y este dato entre muchos otros más, se emplea en las formulas para calcularlo   .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2018)

Bien básico : cómo el transformador es la carga de la válvula de salida , según la impedancia que la válvula "vea" y por simple ley de Ohm , eso establecerá la corriente máxima que circulará , limitando que no se funda válvula ni transformador y que logre la potencia de salida calculada.

Luego el transformador  adaptará la tensión de salida de manera tal que aplicada a la "impedancia" del parlante permita excitarlo adecuadamente ( Potencia P = V² / R )


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2018)

Cualquiera de los valores de reactancia, inductiva, capactitiva se mide en Ohms pero porque digo que es función de la frecuencia, y es real ya que si aplico a una bobina una corriente de X frecuencia este valor variara de acuerdo a la frecuencia, que entregue el generador.
Tal situación lo recuerdo perfecto en el laboratorio de medicones electricas de la UNC donde hicimos ese tipo de pruebas y en grupo debiamos obtener los valores que adoptaba de impedancia una misma inductancia para distintas precuencias, lo propio haciamos con la reactancia capacitiva, donde debíamos proporcionar una tabla de valores obtenidos por medición y los valores obtenidos por cálculo.

La diferencia en un transformador de Audio es una situación más compleja, yo me referi para que se entienda y por ello puse el ejmplo de la frecuencia de la red domicilaria donde esta frecuencia es fija, pero en audio se tiene un espectro que comienza en los 20HZ y termina en los 20Khz eso trae distintos y variados problemas como que la respuesta no es plana, porque varia con la frecuencia, por eso los transformadores de audio tienen una forma particular de construcción más la circuiteria con el fin de linearizar la respuesta en frecuencia, cosa que no ocurre en un transformador de poder, ni en una fuene conmutada, de echo si al trasformdor de una fuente comutada que queda conectada a la red y trabaja a 30Khz o más el transistor se bloquea conduciendo y este es capaz de soportar la corriente de corto circuito y alguién en lugar de un fusible puso un grueso alambre el pobre transformador al tener tan baja resistencia eléctrica ardera y no es broma, se prendera fuego como lo he visto en la práctica.

El tema este es muy vasto, trate simplificar y geralizar para quien empieza lo entienda, si me pongo explica todo con todas sus particularidades es demasiado largo, demostrar de donde sale cada cosa como llego a las formuals finales, de donde naces y como va todo el proceso tendría que hablar de un montón de cosas que para ello tendrian que conocerlas previamente, pero estamos intentando explicarle a alguién que recien se incia de la forma más simple posible sin entrar en variantes ni particualrizaciones si no desde un vistazo general.

Si me pongo hablar como lo hago com mi hermano que también es ingeniero con titulo máximo(doble=equivale a doctorado), solo unos pocos entenderían y seria aburrido para el resto y poco le serviria, mi hermano también es docente en la UNC y empezamos desde lo amplio y general y de a poco mientras van digiriendo lo que van viendo se va particularizando y entrando a todos los niveles, pero claro estos estudiantes antes de eso han tendio un año de algebra, otro de analisis matemático, otros de física de los materiales, etc etc que permiten entrar en tema de otra manera, que es más que obvio que aquí no se puede aplicar.
Por lo tanto siempre intento desde lo más simple y con analogias sencillas intento explicar, de tal manera que también al ir entendiendo paulatinamente le sea atractivo y le cause interes y curiosidad y quiera saber más, si no lo entiende con facilidad no le gustara.

A muchas personas no les gusta lás matemáticas, porque por desgracia se nos enseño de la peor de las maneras que es la más dificil de aprender, si se nos hubiera enseñado de la manera apropiada muchas más personas les gustaría y hubiese hábido mucho menos deserción.
Hace años que aplicamos este tipo de técnicas que ha sido muy provechosa tato para chicos como para chicas.

Lo último, una joven me dijo "para que quiero aprender quebrados, si yo solo quiero tener una familia y ser una ama de casa, si me dice para que me puede servir sigo estudiando" eso fue un gran desafío y tuve que darle la respuesta, que la convencio y aplicando lás técnicas de enseñansa adecuado no solo aprendio y termino sus estudios si no que le gusto tanto que no se le olvido y hoy no necesita apoyo, ya que ella recordando lo aprendido le enseña a sus hijos.
Esto si bien a nivel secundario también lo hemos aplicado a nivel terciario en muy diversas materias


----------



## peperc (Ene 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo último, una joven me dijo "para que quiero aprender quebrados, *si yo solo quiero tener una familia y ser una ama de casa,* si me dice para que me puede servir sigo estudiando" eso fue un gran desafío y tuve que darle la respuesta, que la convencio y aplicando lás técnicas de enseñansa adecuado no solo aprendio y termino sus estudios si no que le gusto tanto que no se le olvido y hoy no necesita apoyo, ya que ella recordando lo aprendido le enseña a sus hijos.
> Esto si bien a nivel secundario también lo hemos aplicado a nivel terciario en muy diversas materias



es tristisimo eso , pero la  EDUCACION es todo , aprender quebrados u otra cosa es importante pero es el segundo escalon.
es triste que se EDUQUE para solo querer ser "ama de casa" y no  desear ser algo mas, , no desear expandirse un poco como persona .


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien básico : cómo el transformador es la carga de la válvula de salida , según la impedancia que la válvula "vea" y por simple ley de Ohm , eso establecerá la corriente máxima que circulará , limitando que no se funda válvula ni transformador y que logre la potencia de salida calculada.



La carga propiamente dicha de la válvula de salida no es el transformador de salida, la carga real es la bobina móvil del parlante, el transformador de salida de audio no es más que un adaptador de impedancias, entre la impedancia de la bobina móvil del parlante y la impedancia reflejada en el primario del transformador, cuyo valor (impedancia reflejada) es el calculado en la linea de carga, por eso es muy importante y sobre todo en los amplificadores de alta potencia, no olvidarse de conectar el parlante, sin señal, no hay inconveniente, solo circula C.C. por el primario (corriente de reposo), pero si se aplica señal con volumen alto, o sea con gran señal, al no haber corriente en el secundario por falta de conexión de la bobina móvil del parlante, la impedancia reflejada en el primario *tiende *a ser infinito, esto originará peligrosas altas tensiones inducidas que pueden llegar a poner en corto el primario debido al salto de arco entre espiras.
Muchos fabricantes de amplificadores valvulares de alta potencia para instrumentos, cuyos cabezales amplificadores están separados de los bafles, aconsejan antes de encenderlos, verificar que el cabezal amplificador este conectado a los bafles.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Ene 28, 2018)

Rorschach gracias por aclarar eso. era una duda que no entendia sobre lo de no prender el ampli sin parlante.


----------

